# My Cinematic Firefighter Training Commercia, Or: "I got to play with a firetruck!"



## AshleyAshes (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm taking television broadcasting at my college but the school also had a range of other programs which have toys I drool of playing with in a television sort of way.  One thing I always liked was television shows about first responders and police procedurals.  About six weeks ago I came up with the idea of doing cinematically styled commercials for a program or two.  It would work both ways, they get a great piece of advertisement and I get to play with big production value toys.  So I waltzed right up to the coordinator of the school's firefighter program and offered to do them a commercial.  Took some time to sort out the shoots but now it's done, edited, run through post-production and everything else.

Here's my cinematically styled commercial for Algonquin College's Pre-Service Firefighter and Education Program.  It was a lot of fun and as a bit of trivia, it was entirely shot on consumer Canon DSLR photographic cameras. 

[yt]x-iUPA7uUyY[/yt]


----------



## moonlightserenity (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: My Cinematic Firefighter Training Commercia, Or: "I got to play with a firetruck!*

Looks awesome . Great work ^^


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: My Cinematic Firefighter Training Commercia, Or: "I got to play with a firetruck!*



moonlightserenity said:


> Looks awesome . Great work ^^



It was a lot of hard work but it paid off and keeps paying off.  I walked into the college's marketing office today and presented the commercial.  They were blown away and asked if I could cut it to 30 seconds to fit into commercial ad space the school purchased at certian Cineplex Odeon theaters.  ...So I'm gonna be on the big screen. :3  Technically.


----------



## moonlightserenity (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: My Cinematic Firefighter Training Commercia, Or: "I got to play with a firetruck!*



AshleyAshes said:


> It was a lot of hard work but it paid off and keeps paying off.  I walked into the college's marketing office today and presented the commercial.  They were blown away and asked if I could cut it to 30 seconds to fit into commercial ad space the school purchased at certian Cineplex Odeon theaters.  ...So I'm gonna be on the big screen. :3  Technically.



WOW! Congrats!


----------

